# Who has their decorations up?



## robert@fm (Nov 30, 2011)

I meant to have my lights up three days ago (Advent Sunday), but didn't get around to it.  I finally put up one set (the stars in warm-white LEDs) on Monday evening.  I just this moment put up the B&Q set I bought for a friend (40 colour-cycling bauble lights) and hope to put up my icicle lights this evening or tomorrow.  All three sets will remain lit until January 6 (Twelfth Night).

The bauble lights in particular are fascinating to watch, like an open fire but more colourful.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 30, 2011)

Was working at park at weekend, so brought home sprigs of holly and ivy to decorate pictures, mantlepiece and bookshelves in living room. Will cut a tree branch and decorate soon.


----------



## Steff (Nov 30, 2011)

Going up tonight, tree went up before woooooooooo


----------



## MeanMom (Nov 30, 2011)

All done to strict schedule in this house (OH and K creatures of habit)

Last w'end November make Christmas Puds 
1st of Dec - advent calendar (home made not chocs even pre D)
1st w'end Dec all decs up ( 2 trees - main one done by hubby in reds and golds smaller one in kitchen in pink by K)
2nd w'end Dec - our best family friend around for weekend of Christmas silliness 
3rd w'end Dec - finish of Xmas present shopping bits and pieces and wonder round shops laughing at other people panicking 
Day before Xmas eve - pub lunch and food shopping in a haze
Christmas eve day - neighbour round for sherry and mince pies and Christmas jumper wearing
Christmas eve evening - watch Die hard (it's a Christmas film!)
Christmas day - usual festivities
Boxing day- ditto
New years eve - ditto
Decorations down on Twelth night.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 30, 2011)

Sadly, no longer the Xmas Pud schedule; mom made 2 years at a time, Mincemeat was done in the alternate years, both with enough booze to refloat the Mary Rose so no chance of em going orf.  6 puds - One Xmas Day, one on Dad's birthday in February and one on Easter Sunday ..... to go with the other chicken dinner for the year.  Aaaaah memories.

Xmas trees and decorations should be going up on 1st December in this house however will Pierre have time to go up the loft tomorrow? - if not will be Monday before he can do it as he works Fri-Sun.

We do have a new tree with fibre optic lights for the porch as the old one died last year (the transformer thingy having been none too well for a couple of years and cajoled into working LOL) so when I saw this one for a tenner in Asda the other week, I invested.  Also bought an extra set of LEDs for that tree, the lights were dearer than the tree!  

Today I actually managed to get a gold sparkly angel for the top of the main tree - have been trying to find one the right size for years!  Main tree has about 4 sets of lights on it and is basically red and gold with some odd (very sentimental) ornaments thrown in, including some cut glass ones I bought from factory shops in Stourbridge over the years.  Deep sigh ....

Looks horribly bare and drab when we take them down - at which point we usually go and purchase paint!


----------



## RSVP (Nov 30, 2011)

Just nearly lost my thumb trying to get the advent calenders up  Love diy & do lots of it but I am a bit rubbish with a hammer.

The rest of the decs will not be going up here till nearer the time (I hope you're reading this Rob!   ) Bits of holly etc are being eyed up for the door wreath and the main bit (coat hanger) has been moulded into shape. We'll get there eventually.

Sarah


----------



## Mark T (Nov 30, 2011)

We don't tend to put up any decorations until the middle of December.  Although we don't have all that much because modern decorations are so naff and they don't seem to sell streamer type decorations any more.

On my walk out with my little boy, we have spotted the first house in the area with outdoor lights up (there will be more after this weekend) and I've counted two houses with trees up that are visible when walking past.


----------



## FM001 (Nov 30, 2011)

Strangely enough we were heading into town today and my wife was looking to see who had their decorations up first - not one house had any up but tomorrow's the 1st so expect a few to appear.

We put ours up around the middle of December.


----------



## Newtothis (Nov 30, 2011)

I always put my decorations up 6 days before Christmas and take down on the 12th day...I do love christmas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

and I do hope Father Christmas brings me what I asked for; I've been such a good girl this year...please please please let me have George Clooney...please please please.... I won't ask for anything next year.....


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Northerner (Nov 30, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


>



When the horrid hypo headache hits you hard,
And you want to keep the shakes and sweats at bay,
Then please don?t turn to meat, for you must have something sweet,
And what better sweet to eat on Christmas Day?

Its minty taste?s divine and it?ll set you up just fine,
And make that hypo headache go away,
So don?t you mutter ?Bah humbug!?, but a hearty ?Hurrah humbug!?
And let the humble humbug save the day!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> When the horrid hypo headache hits you hard,
> And you want to keep the shakes and sweats at bay,
> Then please don?t turn to meat, for you must have something sweet,
> And what better sweet to eat on Christmas Day?
> ...



Brilliant, Alan


----------



## traceycat (Nov 30, 2011)

yes i put the trees an decorations up last weekend


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2011)

Mark T said:


> We don't tend to put up any decorations until the middle of December.  Although we don't have all that much because modern decorations are so naff and they don't seem to sell streamer type decorations any more.



Poundland sell garlands.



> On my walk out with my little boy, we have spotted the first house in the area with outdoor lights up (there will be more after this weekend) and I've counted two houses with trees up that are visible when walking past.



On the C10 bus route, somewhere in Bermondsey, is a house so crammed/plastered with decorations that it looks like Blackpool's Golden Mile compressed into a few yards.  Very pretty (in a kitsch sort of way), but I'd hate to have their electricity bill...


----------



## Jennywren (Dec 5, 2011)

Not up yet , prob next weekend


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes - ours went up this weekend, lovely tree and some icicle lights outside.

Son comes home on 18th from Qatar for just a few days before he goes skiing. Not seen him since July so can't wait. Getting together with other son and his girlfriend too, plus my brother and his family on 20th - its a double celebration as my son got engaged this year in Vietnam too!

Completed all  my xmas shopping this weekend too, so just the wrapping to do and then can relax. Finish work on 16th too, so really getting excited.


----------



## FM001 (Dec 5, 2011)

Today is the day, been instructed to climb in the loft to get them down.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 5, 2011)

We have a couple of advent calendars up for little feller and big boy but no decorations yet. I'm trying to put them off fr as long as I can.

The chap I work with was very thoughtfull and got me a diabetic friendly advent calendar, so I have that on my desk. It is the thought that counts...


----------



## David H (Dec 5, 2011)

Don't put any up, no point, I live alone and I visit kids, grandkids they don't come here.

So why go to the bother when you've got to take 'em done again in January.
I don't do cards either except to my own, it's not that I'm a skinflint or anything, just never have.

Though being born in Scotland, one wonders? 
you know what they say about the Scots !!!!!

They're as tight as a crab's A... and that's watertight!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2011)

David H said:


> ...They're as tight as a crab's A... and that's watertight!



Or a camel's A... in a sandstorm!


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 5, 2011)

Mine are out of the loft as of yesterday, but didn't have time to put up - so hopefully I will find time next weekend.

If it was up to hubby they would go up Christmas day and come down boxing day!! not on his nelly - Boxing day will be 8 years since our first date


----------



## RSVP (Dec 5, 2011)

I relented  With Dan coming next weekend it seemed the right thing to do 

Not gone ott though 

Sarah


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 15, 2011)

I suppose just about everyone has their decs up by now.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 15, 2011)

Mines was up on the 1st.......................


Cant wait this year............


----------



## Steff (Dec 15, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> I suppose just about everyone has their decs up by now.



Yup mine were up 31st


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 15, 2011)

Steff said:


> Yup mine were up 31st



Like...............


----------



## Copepod (Dec 15, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Was working at park at weekend, so brought home sprigs of holly and ivy to decorate pictures, mantlepiece and bookshelves in living room. Will cut a tree branch and decorate soon.



Saw a bunch of winter flowers, foliage and decorations, all for ?2.5o today, so brought that home in rucksack on bike, which was a bit of a challenge. Turns out that autumn trimming of conifers was too brutal, so there's nothing suitable to use as a tree!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 15, 2011)

Ours went up on the 14th


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 15, 2011)

What's this 'decorations'? 

Andy


----------



## FM001 (Dec 15, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> What's this 'decorations'?
> 
> Andy






The ghosts of Christmas past, present & future are on their way to your house come Christmas eve


----------



## Jimbo (Dec 15, 2011)

Pumper_Sue said:


>



My sentiments exactly! 

My wife and children are forcing me to put the dec's up tonight. It was all laid out for me coming home from work. :-(


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 15, 2011)

toby said:


> The ghosts of Christmas past, present & future are on their way to your house come Christmas eve



That's Ok, I'm enjoying Christmas elsewhere!


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope - I haven't put up a small tree in my room





and I haven't draped a paper chain over my wonky lampshade


----------



## Robster65 (Dec 15, 2011)

Thought I'd better post a photo of our chrissy tree which has been up for about a week and a half.

We're going away for christmas itself, but it's good to have it so we can get in the mood.
 
Rob


----------



## Gareth (Dec 16, 2011)

The last time I put up decorations was about 10 years ago. Like I've said elsewhere, I don't get the Christmas spirit, not for a long time. Oh I go through the motions for the sake of family cohesion and avoiding a discussion on love and charity (the last one was painful, especially after God was brought into it). So as you'd expect, no decorations going up this year at all, besides I'm visiting relatives for Christmas this year. Which means another year of smiling politely and spouting oft used sentiments. Oh joy, bring back Hallow'een!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> Thought I'd better post a photo of our chrissy tree which has been up for about a week and a half.
> 
> We're going away for christmas itself, but it's good to have it so we can get in the mood.
> 
> Rob



Wow, what a beautiful house you have Rob, such character!


----------



## PhilT (Dec 16, 2011)

I can't put the tree up in my front room at the moment as I have a lot of furniture that is waiting to be collected by BHF(British Heart Foundation) next Thursday; so it's gonna be a last minute rush for me!


----------



## Monica (Dec 16, 2011)

Our Tree isn't up yet either. We have a Scrooge in our house too. I promised the girls that on Monday, when Scrooge is at work, we'd get the stuff down from the loft and put it up.
Mind you it came in handy not having the tree up, as we've had two estate agents come to value our house.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 23, 2011)

Beat that!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2011)

robert@fm said:


> Beat that!



Madness!


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 23, 2011)

Nope, the gubbins goes up on Christmas Eve and comes down on 12th night in this house.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2011)

Did anyone except us watch that Robson Green movie last night, with the 2 brothers-in-law feuding over the Xmas lights?

What a lovely ending!  Snivel LOL


----------



## Monica (Dec 23, 2011)

No didn't see that jenny, OH watched Star Trek II and is watching Star Trek III now!!!!!

The girls put up the tree on Tuesday (sorry can't remember if I've already said)


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Did anyone except us watch that Robson Green movie last night, with the 2 brothers-in-law feuding over the Xmas lights?
> 
> What a lovely ending!  Snivel LOL



It's being repeated on ITV3 today at 16:05


----------



## Monica (Dec 24, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It's being repeated on ITV3 today at 16:05



Lol, the second film was on last night, I noticed (where they were being Santas)

I actually saw them when they first showed them on TV


----------



## Steff (Dec 24, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Did anyone except us watch that Robson Green movie last night, with the 2 brothers-in-law feuding over the Xmas lights?
> 
> What a lovely ending!  Snivel LOL



Yeah J I did love all the shows robson green and mark benton did together christmas lights was on the previous night.


----------



## Copepod (Dec 24, 2011)

Put decorations up several times actually, as cat knocks off some each day! 

She's enjoying Christmas too!


----------



## FM001 (Dec 24, 2011)

trophywench said:


> Did anyone except us watch that Robson Green movie last night, with the 2 brothers-in-law feuding over the Xmas lights?
> 
> What a lovely ending!  Snivel LOL




Seen it first time around and was very funny, we don't see enough of Mark Benton on our tv screens.


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 24, 2011)

Copepod said:


> Put decorations up several times actually, as cat knocks off some each day!
> 
> She's enjoying Christmas too!



Cats are such evil little horrors --sorry, sweet and mischevious little creatures. 

When my family used to have a Christmas tree, it had to be firmly guyed to the walls lest our two cats climbed it and toppled it over.  I suspect they did it deliberately; I know the cat I had years later did.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 24, 2011)

OK, it's Chrissssss-mussssss! (thanks Noddy). It's official cos our decorations are up.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 24, 2011)

My tree has the Diabetes Fairy on the top!


----------

